# 2017 Nissan Titan: AutoGuide.com Truck of the Year Contender



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Pickups are big business in the auto industry and there are plenty of new entries on the scene in 2017. While each of these trucks has its pros and cons, we’re here to tell you which of these redesigns resulted in the best product overall. *
> 
> To decide which truck is the best new product of the year, _AutoGuide.com_ gathered together five of the most significantly revised pickups to hit the market to evaluate each over three days of testing. Evaluation of these workhorses was done the high desert of California, and among the cacti and creosote bushes, we pushed in each truck with a trailer tow test, desert off-roading, and plenty of empty highway miles.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2017 Nissan Titan: AutoGuide.com Truck of the Year Contender at AutoGuide.com.


----------

